
10k+ firearms have been bought by New Zealand’s government in less than a month - kulesh
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/aug/12/new-zealand-gun-buyback-10000-firearms-returned-after-christchurch-attack
======
oicu812
They confiscated 10k of the 1.5 million firearms which is 0.6% ... and they're
happy with the results?

~~~
kulesh
My understanding they're not trying to confiscate ALL of the firearms, just
the most deadliest ones. And, well, they've just started.

